# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Streptokokken - Artikels

## Agnes574

Streptokokken

De Streptokokken (Streptococcus) zijn een bacterie-geslacht van Gram-positieve facultatief anaerobe kokken. Celdeling vindt plaats langs een enkele as bij dit bacterie-geslacht. Hierdoor groeien zij in een kettingvorm of als paren, vandaar de naam die afgeleid is van het Griekse streptos wat gedraaid of gemakkelijk buigbaar betekent (zoals een ketting).

Streptokokken zijn zowel nuttige als ziekmakende bacteriën voor mens en dier. Aan de streptokokkensoort zijn bepaalde ziektebeelden gebonden. De voor de mens meest kwaadaardige streptokok is de S. pyogenes, de vleesetende bacterie.

Een aantal bacteriën die binnen dit geslacht vallen is:

S. agalactiae (Groep-B-streptokok) 
S. gordonii 
S. mitis 
S. mutans 
S. oralis 
S. pyogenes (Groep-A-streptokok) 
S. sanguis 
S. salivarius 
S. sobrinus 
S. suis (Groep-R-streptokok) 
S. thermophilus 
E. faecalis (Groep-D-streptokok) 
Vroeger was de faecalis ingedeeld bij het geslacht Streptococcus, vandaar dat dit een groep-D-streptokok is.


(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

Groep-B-streptokokken en zwangerschap
Inleiding

De 'groep-B-streptokok' is een bacterie die bij veel zwangere vrouwen in de vagina (schede) aanwezig is. Meestal kan deze bacterie geen kwaad voor de zwangere en haar kind, maar in een enkel geval wordt de baby ernstig ziek door een infectie met deze bacterie. Ook bespreken wij in welke situaties voorzorgsmaatregelen genomen kunnen worden om ziekte bij de baby te voorkomen.

Wat zijn Groep-B-streptokokken?

Streptokokken zijn bacteriën. Ze zijn alleen zichtbaar onder de microscoop. Er bestaan verschillende soorten streptokokken. Groep B streptokokken is er een van. Ze worden afgekort als GBS.

Hoe vaak komen Groep-B-streptokokken voor bij zwangeren?

GBS komen bij één op de vijf volwassenen voor zonder dat er klachten zijn. Eén op de vijf zwangeren draagt deze bacteriën bij zich; zij worden dragers genoemd. De GBS bevinden zich samen met andere bacteriën in de darmen. Vaak zijn ze ook in de baarmoedermond of vagina te vinden zonder dat er klachten zijn. Soms veroorzaken ze een blaasontsteking. Ze zijn dan in een kweek van de urine te vinden.

De gevolgen van GBS voor pasgeboren baby’s

Ongeveer de helft van de vrouwen die deze streptokokken bij zich dragen geeft ze tijdens de bevalling door aan hun kind. We weten dat één op de vijf zwangere vrouwen (20%) draagster is. Dit heeft tot gevolg dat 10% van alle pasgeboren baby's met GBS besmet wordt. De bacteriën zijn dan alleen op de huid of slijmvliezen van het kind aanwezig, en de baby wordt er niet ziek van.
Van alle pasgeborenen wordt ongeveer één op de duizend ziek door een infectie met GBS. De bacteriën dringen dan ook het lichaam binnen. Het kind kan dan zeer ernstig ziek zijn. Kinderen van moeders die GBS-draagster zijn worden in één op de honderd gevallen ziek. Deze ziekte kan meestal goed behandeld worden met een antibioticum.

Hoe kan een kind besmet en ziek (geïnfecteerd) worden?

Als een zwangere vrouw GBS bij zich draagt, kan het kind al in de baarmoeder besmet worden. Dit kan ook tijdens de bevalling of na de geboorte gebeuren. Hieronder bespreken we hoe besmetting en infectie met GBS plaatsvindt, en welke verschijnselen kunnen optreden.

In de baarmoeder
Als een kind al in de baarmoeder besmet wordt met GBS, gebeurt dat meestal na het breken van de vliezen. De streptokokken komen vanuit de vagina via de baarmoedermond de baarmoeder in en bereiken zo het ongeboren kind. Het kind drinkt vruchtwater en heeft ook vruchtwater in de longen.
Zo kan de baby al voor de geboorte worden besmet en ziek worden. Deze kans is groter naarmate de vliezen langer gebroken zijn. In uitzonderingssituaties vindt besmetting en infectie in de baarmoeder plaats zonder dat de vliezen gebroken zijn.
Temperatuurverhoging van de moeder en een snelle hartslag van de baby zijn aanwijzingen voor een infectie.

Tijdens de bevalling
Als GBS in de vagina (schede) aanwezig zijn, wordt ongeveer de helft van de kinderen tijdens de bevalling besmet. Gewoonlijk veroorzaken de streptokokken dan geen ziekteverschijnselen. Ze blijven alleen op de huid en de slijmvliezen van de baby aanwezig. In een enkel geval, ongeveer 1%, wordt de baby wel ziek, meestal al vrij snel na de geboorte.

Na de geboorte
In minder dan eenderde van de gevallen wordt de baby pas na de eerste levensweek ziek. Dit wordt een 'late-onset'-infectie genoemd: een GBS-ziekte die laat ontstaat. Zo kunnen kinderen nog in de eerste drie levensmaanden ziek worden. Soms zijn ze dan al tijdens de geboorte besmet, maar ontstaat ziekte door de GBS-bacterie pas later. In andere gevallen wordt het kind na de geboorte besmet, bijvoorbeeld via de handen van een volwassene. Ook als een kind pas later ziek wordt als gevolg van GBS is het ziekteverloop vaak zeer ernstig.

GBS-ziekte bij het kind

Als een pasgeborene ziek wordt als gevolg van een infectie met groep-B-streptokokken, is dat in negen van de tien gevallen op de eerste dag. Vaak ademt het kind snel en oppervlakkig. Soms houdt het ademen even op. De kleur van de huid is niet mooi roze, maar grauw, blauw of bleek. Het kind kan slap aanvoelen en suf zijn. Soms is de baby overprikkelbaar en treden er stuipen (convulsies) op.
Dikwijls is een zacht kreunend geluid bij het uitademen het eerste verschijnsel van ziekte. Dit kreunen is een belangrijk waarschuwingssignaal, maar ook een snelle ademhaling of een afwijkende kleur kunnen de aandacht trekken. Voedingsproblemen zoals spugen of niet willen drinken, koorts of juist ondertemperatuur zijn soms ook een teken van GBS-ziekte.
Het ernstig ziek zijn is een gevolg van ontstekingen, zoals een longontsteking (pneumonie), een bloedinfectie (sepsis) of een hersenvliesontsteking (meningitis). Soms komen verschillende ontstekingen tegelijkertijd voor. Een hersenvliesontsteking wordt vaker gezien bij kinderen die wat later na de geboorte ziek worden.
Ziekteverschijnselen kunnen zich in heel snel tempo ontwikkelen, soms binnen enkele uren. Daarom kan medische hulp te laat komen. Soms is het ziekteverloop ook zo snel en ernstig dat zelfs een snel begonnen behandeling met een antibioticum een slechte afloop niet kan voorkomen.

Welke baby's hebben een verhoogde kans om ziek te worden door een infectie met GBS?
Een GBS-infectie komt nogal eens 'uit de lucht vallen'. Tijdens de zwangerschap of de bevalling waren er geen aanwijzingen voor een verhoogde kans op deze ziekte.
In een aantal gevallen weten we dat de baby wel een verhoogde kans loopt op ziekte door een GBS-infectie:


•een vroeggeboorte (zwangerschapsduur minder dan 37 weken)

•langdurig gebroken vliezen (langer dan 18-24 uur)

•temperatuurverhoging van de moeder tijdens de bevalling (hoger dan 37,8-38,0 graden Celsius)

•een blaasontsteking door GBS bij de moeder tijdens de zwangerschap

•een eerder kind met GBS-ziekte

Onderzoek naar GBS tijdens de zwangerschap

Onderzoek bij elke zwangere wordt in Nederland niet geadviseerd. GBS wordt immers bij één op de vijf zwangeren gevonden en heeft maar zeer zelden gevolgen.
In bepaalde situaties is het wel verstandig onderzoek te doen, zoals bij een zwangere die in het ziekenhuis opgenomen is in verband met voortijdige weeën of te vroeg gebroken vliezen. De streptokokken kunnen dan worden aangetoond met behulp van een kweek. De verpleegkundige strijkt dan met een wattenstokje eerst langs de ingang van de schede, en dan langs de anus. De uitslag duurt meestal twee tot drie dagen. Testen die een snellere uitslag geven worden 'sneltests' genoemd.
De sneltests die op dit ogenblik beschikbaar zijn, zijn vaak nog onvoldoende betrouwbaar.

Kan een GBS-infectie voorkomen worden?

Het is lang niet altijd mogelijk een GBS-ziekte van de baby te voorkomen. In situaties waar het kind een hoge kans heeft om ziek te worden, kan de arts wel voorzorgsmaatregelen nemen.
Soms geeft men al tijdens de bevalling een antibioticum. Redenen daarvoor zijn: koorts tijdens de bevalling, een eerder kind dat GBS-ziekte heeft gehad, of een blaasontsteking met GBS tijdens de zwangerschap. In deze gevallen weten we dat de zwangere heel veel GBS bij zich draagt. Een uitslag van een kweek die GBS laat zien bij een dreigende vroeggeboorte of voortijdig gebroken vliezen is een andere reden om al tijdens de bevalling een antibioticum te geven.
Soms krijgt ook de baby na de geboorte nog antibiotica van de kinderarts, bijvoorbeeld bij koorts tijdens de bevalling. In andere gevallen wordt geadviseerd de baby de eerste 48 uur extra in de gaten te houden, de eerste 24 uur in het ziekenhuis. Het gebeurt maar zelden dat de moeder na de bevalling een antibioticum nodig heeft.
Een enkele keer worden al vóór de zwangerschap bij een vrouw streptokokken van groep B aangetoond, bijvoorbeeld in een kweek die gemaakt wordt omdat de vrouw afscheiding heeft. Dit heeft geen gevolgen voor de bevalling, zolang er tenminste geen andere risicofactoren zijn, zoals vroeggeboorte, koorts tijdens de bevalling of vliezen die langdurig gebroken zijn.

Verdere informatie

Als u behoefte heeft aan meer informatie over GBS en/of GBS-ziekte kunt u zich richten tot:

De Stichting GBS
secretariaat: Prins Bernhardlaan 62, 2341 KL Oegstgeest
Deze stichting heeft als doel de voorlichting over de GBS te verbeteren, wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar GBS-ziekte te bevorderen en daarmee een bijdrage te leveren aan het voorkomen en behandelen van GBS-ziekte. De Stichting GBS steunt de Werkgroep GBS in Nederland, een werkgroep van artsen en onderzoekers op het gebied van GBS.

Stichting Ouders van Groep-B-Streptokokken-patiënten (OGBS)
Voorberghlaan 8, 3123 AW, Schiedam.
Infolijn: 0344-619163
e-mail: [email protected]
homepage: www.ogbs.nl.


Bron: Nederlandse Vereniging voor Obstetrie en Gynaecologie
(bron: ziekenhuis.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Streptokokkeninfecties van groep A

Wat is een streptokok bacterie van groep A?
Een streptokok bacterie van groep A is een bacterie die vaak voorkomt in de keel en op de huid. Je kan er drager van zijn zonder symptomen te hebben. De meeste infecties met deze bacterie veroorzaken milde symptomen, zoals keelpijn of "wondroos", een wondinfectie. Uitzonderlijk kan deze bacterie ernstige en zelfs levensbedreigende ziekten veroorzaken.

Hoe verspreiden deze groep A streptokokken zich? 
Ze verspreiden zich door rechtstreeks contact met slijm uit neus of keel van een besmet persoon of door contact met een besmette wonde of met huidletsels. Vooral zieke mensen met een streptokok A keelinfectie of wondinfectie kunnen die bacterie doorgeven. Gezonde dragers zijn veel minder besmettelijk. 

Een antibioticumbehandeling blokt de verspreiding van de bacterie af. De kuur moet wel helemaal worden afgemaakt om volledige genezing te geven. 

Deze bacterie lijkt niet te worden overgedragen via huishoudelijke voorwerpen zoals borden, drinkbekers of speelgoed.

Ernstige symptomen zijn zeldzaam
Ernstige symptomen doen zich voor als deze bacterie zich nestelt op plaatsen in het lichaam die steriel horen te zijn, zoals het bloed, de spieren of de longen:

Bij een "necrotiserende fasciitis" wordt spier-, vet- en huidweefsel aangetast. Twintig procent van deze patiënten overlijdt. Deze vorm wordt in de media de "vleesetende bacterie" genoemd. 
Het "toxische shock syndroom" (STSS) geeft een snelle bloeddrukdaling, waardoor organen zoals nieren, lever en longen niet meer naar behoren werken. Meer dan de helft van deze patiënten overlijdt. 
Bij andere invasieve vormen van groep A streptokokkenziekte overlijdt 10 à 15 %.

Vroegtijdige symptomen van de twee ernstige vormen
Vroegtijdige symptomen van "necrotiserende fasciitis" zijn koorts met hevige pijn, zwelling en roodheid van de besmette wonde.

Vroegtijdige symptomen van STSS zijn koorts, duizeligheid, verwardheid en een vlakke rode huiduitslag op grote delen van het lichaam.

Hoe kan u deze infectie voorkomen?
De verspreiding van deze bacterie kan worden afgeremd door handen wassen, vooral na hoesten of niezen, en vóór het klaarmaken van eten. Bij keelpijn kan de huisarts met een wisser een staal uit de keel nemen om de bacterie op te sporen. Als het over een streptokok A gaat moet de patiënt thuisblijven van werk, school of dagverblijf tot hij minstens 24 uur een antibioticum heeft genomen.

Wonden moeten altijd worden ontsmet en in het oog worden gehouden voor de beschreven symptomen. Doen die zich voor, dan is onderzoek door de huisarts nodig, zeker als daarbij ook koorts optreedt.

Antibiotica worden bijna nooit preventief gegeven na contact met een patiënt. Maar het is uiteindelijk uw arts die hierover beslist, door elk geval afzonderlijk te bekijken.

Mocht je na het lezen van deze brochure nog vragen hebben, stel ze gerust tijdens de raadpleging!

Dr. Patrick Sweetlove, 
Osystraat 41, 2060 Antwerpen 
Raadpleging enkel na afspraak op: 03 / 225 24 25.

(bron: sweetlove.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Streptococcus Pyogenes

Streptococcus pyogenes, de pusvormende streptokok, is een β-hemolytische streptokok van groep A (Groep-A-streptokok); de namen zijn onderling uitwisselbaar. Het is in potentie de meest agressieve streptokok voor de mens, terwijl ook dragerschap veelvuldig voorkomt. De bacterie veroorzaakt een aantal goed gedefinieerde ziektebeelden. Bij elk van de ziektebeelden behoort een eigen groep aan vertegenwoordigers van de Groep-A-streptokok. Deze beelden zijn (in afnemende volgorde van voorkomen):

keelontsteking (faryngitis) 
wondroos (erysipelas) 
kraamvrouwenkoorts 
post-streptokokken-glomerulonefritis 
ecthyma (oppervlakkige huidinfectie) 
necrotiserende fasciitis (fasciitis necroticans) 
acuut reuma 
roodvonk (scarlatina) 
Keelontsteking als gevolg van S. pyogenes werd vroeger vaak gevolgd door aanvallen van acuut reuma. Nu komt dit nog vooral voor in de minder ontwikkelde landen waar hygiëne een probleem vormt.

(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

Streptokokken-pneumonie
(streptococcus pneumonia) Ernstige long-ontsteking (= pneumonie). 

Mogelijke verschijnselen (o.a.) 
Plotselinge (= acute): 
-hoge koorts, 
-pijn op de borst, flank en/of rug, 
-koude rillingen, 
-benauwdheid, 
-opgeven van fluimen, 
-wit-blauwige huid vanwege zuurstofgebrek (= cyanose) en 
-neusvleugel-ademen (vooral bij kinderen) 

Mogelijke oorzaken (o.a.) 
Besmetting van de longen met streptokokken. 

Mogelijke behandelingen (o.a.) 
- vóórkomen (preventie, profylaxe): inenting met pneumokokken-vaccin: Pneumokokken Vaccin, Pneumovax®, Pneumo® 23, Pneumune®, Prevenar® 
- medicijnen: antibiotica 

(bron: consumed.nl)

----------

